# Biopsy of Perianal Mass Please help!!!!!!!



## shellott (Jul 1, 2009)

I am looking for help to code the biopsy of a perianal mass?  Please help!!!!


----------



## DianeSanchez (Jul 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, with the info you have poseted it is an unlisted procedure,46999, unless you can provider more info.


----------



## shellott (Jul 1, 2009)

"The mass extended up into the anal canal.  The physician did a rigid sigmoidoscopy up to 13 and 15cm.  The aperianal area was preped and the surgeon did two incisional biopsies extending out into normal skin in two seperate perianal areas The incision were then closed with sutures."

This is the information that was included in the operative note and I think that it would also be a unlisted code but need to confirm.  I was hoping there was a better choice than 46999.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## DianeSanchez (Jul 1, 2009)

then what about 45305


----------



## shellott (Jul 1, 2009)

That might work.  Thank you so much for the help I have not done this in a while and am filling in so was at a loss.  Thanks again.


----------



## DianeSanchez (Jul 1, 2009)

you're welcome


----------

